# Lucky Reptile Mouse Haven models MB-1 and MB-2



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

I've seen several recommendations for the Lucky Reptile Mouse Haven 'lab' cages.

I've bought the MB-1 model, which is the smaller of the two.

It looks good - sturdy, solid, secure, easy to use.

I haven't used it to house mice yet, it's in reserve.

I'm uncertain whether it's suitable for a mother and her newborn litter. It's 15cm/6" tall, and the wire bars on the lid have a 7mm gap.

So I have these questions:

(1) Can baby mice scale a sheer smooth six-inch vertical plastic wall (and therefore escape from an MB-1)?

(2) Has anyone used the MB-1 successfully for housing a mother and her newborn litter, without any escapees?

(3) Would the larger MB-2 model be better for a mother and her litter? It's bigger and deeper.

Thank in advance for all advice!

Chris


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used all 3 sizes(mini is only ok for transport or temporary housing of a buck)and all are secure and escape proof.


----------

